
Google: carriers should give Android users freedom to unlock bootloader - blhack
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/index/~3/1nqqnUl1HAA/google-carriers-should-give-android-users-freedom-to-unlock-bootloader.ars
======
lenni
Google at some stage had to decide whether they wanted the carriers'
cooperation or the the full openness. I don't really blame them for choosing
market traction but for exactly those reasons I will buy an iPhone next time
as I'm very unhappy with my T-Mobile branded HTC phone. (I fell into the trap
of thinking that all Android phones will be rootable, about a year ago when
that wasn't so well known).

If I have the choice of bending over in front of Apple or T-Mobile I choose
Apple. You'll probably say that I should get a Nexus [One|S] but the entire
episode has left a bad taste in my mouth.

------
biafra
If it's really the carriers demanding bootloader lockdowns why is it
impossible for me in Europe to get those phones unlocked if I buy them without
subsidy? I think it is also the manufacturers who are responsible.

~~~
zaphar
That is partly true but in reality the manufacturers don't seem to consider
you their customer. They look at the carrier more so than the end-user as
their customer. The only way to get their handset used by an end-user is to
deal with the carriers so the problem starts there.

------
iamdave
Correction: Phone producers should sell their phones detached from the teat
that is a dedicated carrier and let users decide which network they want to
use it on.

~~~
riobard
Should make a law to completely forbid subsidiary of mobile phones from
carriers. The current situation is so harmful to the long term development of
mobile Internet and mobile devices.

~~~
iamdave
A lot of the problem in enacting such a thing is that manufacturers have
completely bought into this as a way of life. Take the Samsung Galaxy S
lineup, four practically identical phones on four different carriers, with
four different names with four different types of lockdowns and preloaded
software ontop of Android.

I can't think of a single reason why that makes sense, yet I have a Galaxy S
in my pocket right now.

